# Αλλαγή φρουράς 2019



## nickel (Jul 7, 2019)

Αν πιστέψουμε στην επιστήμη (και στο προηγούμενο πέρασμα από τις κάλπες στις 25 Μαΐου) σήμερα το αίτημα που θα καταθέσουν οι ψηφοφόροι στις κάλπες δεν θα είναι απλώς για αλλαγή στην κυβέρνηση, αλλά, με μεγάλη διαφορά, το αίτημα για κάτι διαφορετικό στους τομείς όπου ολοφάνερα απέτυχε η κυβέρνηση Σύριζα-Ανέλ.

Μέσα στα λάθη του επιτελείου του Μαξίμου ήταν το ότι δεν κατάφεραν να προβλέψουν το μέγεθος της κατάρρευσης, αυτό που τόσο γλαφυρά φάνηκε στις τοπικές εκλογές της 25ης Μαΐου. Το τέλος της θητείας του Σύριζα φαίνεται τώρα να το θέλουν σχεδόν οι τρεις στους τέσσερις οι δύο στους τρεις Έλληνες. Ίσως δεν το καταλάβαιναν στο Μαξίμου επειδή οι δρόμοι δεν γέμιζαν όπως πριν με «αγανακτισμένους». Όπως εύστοχα και ευσύνοπτα έγραφε ο Λουκάς Τσούκαλης την περασμένη Κυριακή: «Το μεγαλύτερο ατού του πρωθυπουργού είναι ότι δεν είχε να αντιμετωπίσει τον εαυτό του στην αντιπολίτευση. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα ξεμάθει τα πάντα την επαύριο των εκλογών».

Ένα από τα τεράστια πλεονεκτήματα της δημοκρατίας είναι η ευκαιρία που δίνει στους ψηφοφόρους να ανανεώνουν κάθε τόσο τις ελπίδες τους. Δεν αποκλείεται να είναι πολλοί όσοι θα πάνε στις κάλπες πιστεύοντας σε ένα νέο πρόσωπο της Νέας Δημοκρατίας. Ταυτόχρονα, η από αύριο αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση ελπίζουμε να έχει μάθει ότι ο ξέχειλος λαϊκισμός δεν κάνει κακό μόνο στη χώρα αλλά, φευ, και στο κόμμα. (Από την άλλη, απογοητεύομαι όταν ακούω από ανθρώπους που θεωρώ σοβαρούς να χρησιμοποιούν σαν προεκλογικό επιχείρημα το ότι ο Μητσοτάκης θα φέρει την επταήμερη εργασία.) 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτή τη φορά όσο πιο ψηλά είναι τα ποσοστά των κομμάτων τόσο πιο φειδωλές είναι οι υποσχέσεις τους (σε αντίθεση ιδίως με τον Γενάρη του 2015). Ίσως να έχουμε εμπεδώσει ότι δεν έχουμε βγει από τα μνημόνια, ότι μας παρακολουθούν οι δανειστές και οι αγορές, ότι λεφτόδεντρο δεν υπάρχει και τα παραπανίσια που ξοδέψαμε χτες θα τα πληρώνουμε μαζί με τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια μας, ότι πρέπει πρώτα να δημιουργούμε πλούτο και μετά να τον ξοδεύουμε.

Τα τεσσεράμισι χρόνια της διακυβέρνησης των Συριζανέλ αφήνουν στη νέα κυβέρνηση πολλά πράγματα να αλλάξει, να διορθώσει, να σπρώξει — και ελάχιστα χρονικά περιθώρια. Μακάρι να μη διαψευστούν οι ελπίδες όσων έχουν πιστέψει σ’ αυτήν, μακάρι να μη συμβούν τα φοβερά και τρομερά που προβλέπουν οι αντίπαλοί της, μακάρι να πάθουν αποπληξία οι εχθροί της δημοκρατίας και της προόδου.

Μας περιμένουν πάλι ενδιαφέροντες καιροί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2019)

Έχω αυτές τις μέρες απίστευτα πολλή απασχόληση με αλλότρια και δεν μπόρεσα να ευχαριστηθώ την εκλογική διαδικασία όπως συνηθίζω. Μόλις βρω την ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να καταθέσω εδώ κάποιες σκέψεις μου για την κυβερνητική αλλαγή, μια και δεν έχω άλλο ημερολόγιο να τις καταγράφω. 

Σήμερα πάντως ξύπνησα και έπεσα πάνω σ’ αυτό το ντροπιαστικό εξώφυλλο και σκέφτηκα ότι η Αυγή υποτιμά εντελώς τους αναγνώστες της. Ή πολύ νωρίς άρχισε να δημιουργεί ένα νοσηρό κλίμα. Περιμένω από τους ίδιους τους αναγνώστες της να της το πουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2019)

Στις *2/7* (τελευταία διαθέσιμα στοιχεία) η ΑΥΓΗ πούλησε 1010 φύλλα (αύξηση 30 φύλλων). Η μάχιμη φιλοσυριζαϊκή εφημερίδα είναι η ΕτΣ (που πούλησε εκείνη την ημέρα 7.030).

Η ΑΥΓΗ δεν είναι πλέον παρά ένα διαφημιστικό φύλλο με κύριο σκοπό να κρεμιέται στα μανταλάκια, άρα χρειάζεται φανταχτερά εξώφυλλα.


----------

